# Another Team Yellow Skeeter......with a twist...........



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

This one is for Team Yellow Skeeter (Kenny)'s daughter. A Batson 843 with micro wave guides, projectX reelseat, and zebra skins. She is 13 and picked everything out herself. Hope you like it Emily!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

I have to put some cork sealer on and then it will be ready for delivery.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Sweet! She can't wait!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I can promise ya, at 13, I never even dreamed of having something that sweet! She oughta be THRILLED! Nice one, T.


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks good tman


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Well this is really the first thing she has ever asked me for in over 7 years. She rarely will even ask anything for Christmas. Straight A student, 4h and all. Easily deserved!!


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

yellowskeeter said:


> Well this is really the first thing she has ever asked me for in over 7 years. She rarely will even ask anything for Christmas. Straight A student, 4h and all. Easily deserved!!


Good man Kenny. A Sustain FG 2500 would be a perfect fit with the zebra.

Congrats to the young lady!!!


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice clean work, love the zebra stripes as well.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

She painted one of my stradics about 3 weeks ago. She knew what she wanted. I had 0 input just a little guidance. I'm excited to try the micro guides out, and off course thanks to T'man in making her vision come to life!!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

That looks awesome Kenny! A perfect match.! Can't wait to see them mated up.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Perfect reel! Great job all around.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Sharp build Chris.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Tman, how long is that blank? Just curious, I'm getting ready to do a micro wave 7ft ml.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

All day long , it is 7'... 843 batson from Lance


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Very nice job matching the rod to the reel color scheme.

-hook


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice job and I hope a big one decides to break it in!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Forgot to post pics. My daughter wanted to store this in my gun safe!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

She loved it! Now got to get her on some reds! Thanks T'man!


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

That's a bad ***** combo. Rock on girl!!!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

yellowskeeter said:


> She loved it! Now got to get her on some reds! Thanks T'man!
> View attachment 638047


You are both welcome!!!!!! We need to buddy up and take them soon!


----------

